# High Resolution Photo CD



## Shannon Leigh Studios (Sep 19, 2008)

Im sure this is a dumb question but how do I make a photo CD with high resolution so that photos can be printed off it? Thanks in advance.


----------



## saltface (Sep 19, 2008)

If you're copying from a DSLR to your computer, just drag the files into the drive and click on "Write these files to CD." (Assuming you're using WinXP). If this is for a client, you probably want to convert the files from RAW to JPEG.
Unless you resize the images, they'll always be the same size you shot them.


----------



## Big Mike (Sep 19, 2008)

Yes, all you need to do, is write the files to the CD.  You will obviously need to have a CD/DVD burning drive.


----------



## Shannon Leigh Studios (Sep 19, 2008)

I usually upload my photos to PaintShop Pro so that I can edit them. How do I get them to a CD from there? I do have a CD/DVD burner. Thanks


----------



## Pure Captures (Sep 20, 2008)

When you are done editing in Paint Shop, save the image as a jpeg.  After that, you'll probably want to use a CD burning software (like Nero or whatever you have, something always comes with the burner).  Just use that program to choose what images to burn and write away.


----------

